

The Fall 2011 Google AI Challenge (Ants) is over - tvorryn
http://aichallenge.org/rankings.php#!1

======
tvorryn
27th place's code and description of how it works:
[http://forums.aichallenge.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=2169&...](http://forums.aichallenge.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=2169&p=13317#p13317)

and profile: <http://aichallenge.org/profile.php?user=3845>

------
tvorryn
11th place's code: <https://github.com/a1k0n/ants/tree/master/bot>

and profile so you can watch how it works in action:
<http://aichallenge.org/profile.php?user=432>

------
tvorryn
16th place's description of how their code works:
<http://www.decompilinglife.com/>

and profile: <http://aichallenge.org/profile.php?user=4728>

------
tvorryn
Here are some histograms from before the finals of how different languages and
countries did compared to each other: <http://imgur.com/a/Li1b4>

------
tvorryn
Overall Winner's Code and description of how it works:
<http://xathis.com/posts/ai-challenge-2011-ants.html>

